# RsI



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone else having trouble getting on to there website, or is it me i have tried for betyter than a half hour with no luck!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Website is down, pretty much has been. Buck Run Sports carries their stuff at a reasonable price.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks so dak as always your a ton of help. mauler


----------

